# Overall better health and cheap PH water for your fluctuating fish tank? YES



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

If anyone is interested in bettering your overall health of yourself, friends, family and the world, send me a message! Even if you don't play sports or are that active, health is the foundation of a spectacular life. Being healthy has NO downs. Being healthy means you can run that extra mile. It means you can make that extra dollar. It means you can feel that much greater! If you truly want to want to better your health of yourself and loved ones, LET ME KNOW!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what you sellin fella?


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Eat fresh vegetables. less meat and bread, and get some exersize.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

really? a sales pitch in the lounge? what's next? avon?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Everything in moderation!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

spadez said:


> If anyone is interested in bettering your overall health of yourself, friends, family and the world, send me a message! Even if you don't play sports or are that active, health is the foundation of a spectacular life. Being healthy has NO downs. Being healthy means you can run that extra mile. It means you can make that extra dollar. It means you can feel that much greater! If you truly want to want to better your health of yourself and loved ones, LET ME KNOW!


But what does it have to do with cheap PH water for fish tanks?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

macframalama. Location. Outer Space. 


nice location i thought you were a little out there. lol Cheers


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Spadez, please pm me or one of the mod team about this thread. Sounds almost like a spam ad. Let us know if this is legit or your account got hacked.

Anthony

Closing till we get a reply from OP if it is the actual OP.


----------

